# Solved: WoW Good specs - extremely low fps



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

So I've been playing WoW for a real long time, but slowly I'm getting really sick of this constant 5 - 13 fps, a whole bunch of lagspikes, while having the following specs:

*Windows XP professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3
NVIDIA Geforce 8600 GT
Intel Pentium D @ 2666 MHz
2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM)*

Now I do not have alot of knowlege about PC's, but I think I really should have more then 13 fps. Know that I do have something like 30 fps if I just start the pc and instantly start WoW. But just after a few minutes it gets bad to worse. Sometimes - from time to time - the PC also suddenly crashes, and wont reboot just by clicking the button. (Instead I just go downstairs, get a drink and wait for like 15 minutes.)

I could probably sum up alot more problems, but these are bugging me the most. 

If you have any idea how to fix this, please help me do so, because I'm afraid I'll be throwing my pc out of the window soon enough.

Thanks in Advance,

-Sadu


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Have you defraged your hard drive in a while? Lot's of patches and the last one was huge. 
A fragmented game will run slow. 
Also been allot of people on since the patch. Everyone is getting lag. Even Blizz is still working on latency issues. 

Defrag your drive, double check your background programs. Turn off or close the extra things like messengers, or active antivirus scanners.


----------



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

Defragging drive atm, also I'm more worried about the framerate then the Latency so. Further more I normally only have Firefox in the background (to look up stuff on WoWhead etc etc) I rarely got Msn active. 
I also have my graphics on fair - just so you know.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I am more curious about the second problem you have.

Are you saying that sometimes, if you shut your PC down, you cannot start it back up unless you wait a bit? If this is the case, it indicates a failing or underpowered power supply. The problem you described I also had. Finally I upgraded my 500W P/S (Antec) with a 1000W one (ThermalTake). I no longer have that problem.

As a side benefit, I can now play Flight Simulator X in SLI mode without a hitch. Previously, my computer would either lock up or shut down. I guess 500W wasn't enough.

Courtney


----------



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

First off, I defragged the disk where wow is installed on. I think it had a slight fps increase, but nothing special really. (up from 8 to 11 at Skettis) 

About the crash problem; actually it's when my compu crashes, and I try to reboot it, it will make a noice, but it wont give me a screen or start windows or w/e. Is there a way where I can check what power supply I have? So I can post it here.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

First thing you should check is to make sure you have the new shadows turned all the way down. 

They have an active shadow thing since the last patch, with those shadows on i get like 1 fps... off I get 40.

Huge HUGE performance sink.


----------



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope, didn't work 

By the way, about the power supply thing; should it also improve my performence? Or only elemenate the second problem?


----------



## mcnugget (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem, the PSU really can effect the computers performace, especially if you have a GRFX card draining on the PSU also. If it was me i would be tempted to get a min 750 wt PSU, you will prob see a diff in wow as well as the boot up issues.


----------



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright, but how can I check what sort of psu I have at the moment?

And btw I already want to say that I'm really thankfull for all the help I so far got, this site really rawks :3


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

All power supply's have the same leads, on larger ones, there are usually just more lead's, so as far as compatibility, there shouldn't be any problems.
Make sure you buy your PSU from a reputable manufacturer, because there is a huge difference between the $25 and the $125 models with the same specs.

Look at the 12V rail, and make sure it has good amperage.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

That is NOT true Classics.

Some PSUs have 20 pin mobo plugs, some have 20+4, some are 24 pin. And some are 20 or 24 pin with an additional 6 pin plug. Not to mention video cards now have 4, 6, or 8 pin plug requirements, and it is best NOT to use adapters for any of them.

You have to know what you need for the mobo, and if applicable what you need for the gfx card. For example... my mobo of choice will work with many many PSUs, but you must have an 8 pin plug to properly run the 9800GX2 that i will be buying.


----------



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

Soo err.. what? What should I do to fix it. Because I really have no idea what you guys are talking about :|


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

The first thing to check would be heat issues. Do you have a way to monitor temps? Open your rig and clean the insides thoroughly, then train a desktop fan into the open case and see what happens.

As far as power supplies the Antec (Seasonic) ones at NewEgg are decent and usually on sale.

Check though to make sure you don't need -5 V as the ATX12V v2.0 series don't have it anymore.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007

Also one of the best ways to increase FPS is to lower your screen resolution.


----------



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright, unfortunatly, I do not have a fan, so that wont work unless I'll buy one if really needed. I did however clean my pc. And I put it on a place where it can "breath" more. I think I do see a slightly better framerate, but I don't want to draw conclusions just yet.

I have checked how much my psu is; 420 w it seems, what'ya think, does it really need an improvement?

edit: my reso is already at the lowest possible option.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

The heat issue would be more related to this:


> I do have something like 30 fps if I just start the pc and instantly start WoW. But *just after a few minutes *it gets bad to worse.





> I have checked how much my psu is; 420 w it seems, what'ya think, does it really need an improvement?


It's hard to tell as many makers bandy about numbers that are inherently useless.

Here's a 430W Thermaltake:










Now here's a 300W HEC:










Look at the numbers, both output 18A @ 12v. This is an important number for newer power hungry vid cards. The HEC also pumps out more at 3.3v.

Here's an Antec 380W:










It's putting out 27A at 12v, *50% more* that the Thermaltake 430W. I now avoid all Thermaltake products due to their deceptive inaccurate claims.


----------



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

I cleaned my pc, gave it more air, but didn't solve the framerate problem. So, it really should be the psu? And if so, could you advice me one? 

edit: It did improve a bit, to like, 15 fps, but shouldn't my pc specs perform alot more then that?


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

PC Power and Cooling makes probably the best PSU, and there prices are resonable.
https://shop.pcpower.com/products/description/Silencer_500_EPS12V/index.html

However I have been using a power supply from Corsair and can say that it is also excellent.


----------



## Sadu (Oct 2, 2008)

It seems my computer simply did need a big, good clean up, it's fixed now. So thank you all for you support!


----------



## Jazzuka (Nov 19, 2008)

*COD 5 crashes for me also* 
Yeah ... COD 5 crashes all the time.... every 5 minutes it will freeze and I have to C-A-D to task manager to reset ..... it gets a CPU spike ... tried all the solutions on the activision site but to no avail. I only bought the computer 2 weeks ago. It plays COD 4 perfectly.

What should I do? Should I load DirectX9c .... if so how do you disable DirectX10 to load DirectX9c..... or is some tweak in the settings?

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
E8500 @ 3.17 GhZ
2GB RAM
32 bit Windows Vista Home Prem SP1
Asus GX260 HTDP Graphics Card
Samsung 500 GB SATAII HDD
Gigabyte GA-EG43M-S2H M-board
LG Blu-ray Burner GGW-H20L
Thermaltake Toughpower 850W
DirectX 10
Samsung T220 Syncmaster Monitor (60Hz)


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

First start a new thread, You wont get any veiws here since its now marked solved.

Also give the graphics card
"Asus GX260 HTDP Graphics Card" is not the card, from what I can tell thats the motherboard. Are the graphics onboard?

If so, I doubt that the card is DirectX 10 compatible. Just go and install DirectX 9, I don't think you need to uninstall DirectX 10, and make sure that the DirectX10 option is disabled in game (Not sure if there is an option, I don't play COD5 :S). However, I doubt this is the issue because it would not take 5 minutes to crash if it was.

Also try monitoring the CPU, RAM, and Video Card usage when playing the game, it may be that your settings are to high and you are maxing out one or more of them (2G of ram is fairly light these days when running Vista and high performance games).

And lastly, try opening the case (If it does not breach warranty) and using a desk fan to cool it. It might just be a matter of overheating with one or more of the components.


----------

